# For how long do you sleep?



## Nekochako (Jan 2, 2018)

I try to make it a routine to always sleep for 8-9 hours. 6-7 hours makes me feel weird and 10-11 hours makes me feel slow.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Too many issues sleeping.

On a good night

Will fall asleep between 10 - 12 sleep until 4 or so, then either stay up or fall asleep for a bit more until 6-7AM. 

On a bad night will wake up every hour until the sun comes up.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have sleeping issues. My optimal sleep time is 8.5-9 hours. 7-8hrs and im ok. Under 7, and I'm grouchy as hell.
The issue i have is falling asleep, it can take anywhere from right away to 1.5 hours sometimes.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 2, 2018)

~6 hours. Don't have more time, but 7 would be ideal. When I am really beat, 8 feels like a wonder.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2018)

4-5 hours or so.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 2, 2018)

I need 8+ hours every night or I’m a grumpy baby.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 2, 2018)

preferably 8 but i can usually handle 6-7 without feeling like shit


----------



## Nataly (Jan 2, 2018)

I sleep 9-10 hours. In summertime I try to get 8 hours of sleep, but it's hard with my energy level and schedule.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 2, 2018)

I used to sleep like a log a couple years ago. I could sleep through alarms, storms, etc. I used to have very long uninterrupted sleeps. Since I've been working and going to uni at the same time my sleep has changed a lot, I wake up around 8/9 even on days off when I don't want to. I get enough sleep but it's different each day because some days I have uni at different times and there's even variation in work times recently. I'd say anything above 3 hours is enough for me.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2018)

8 hours minimum now


----------



## Michael (Jan 2, 2018)

My sleep schedule was ruined because I went to school. I try to get as close to 8 hours as I possibly can though. I can generally run off of around 6 hours of sleep though.


----------



## Virus (Jan 2, 2018)

5-6 hours


----------



## Dayscanor (Jan 2, 2018)

6-7 hours. 

I often take a nap during the day.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 2, 2018)

Usually until my crazy bastard of a dog notices that there's a bird within 200 yards of our garden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## selfconcile (Jan 2, 2018)

I can't stand sleeping less than 6 hours anymore. I still do, but I can't function properly when I do. **


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 3, 2018)

7-9 hours.

I used to be capable of sleeping 4-5 hours a day without feeling like shit, not now though


----------



## El Hit (Jan 3, 2018)

4-6 hours, need to change that or workout will kill me.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 6, 2018)

While it depends, usually around to 7 hours.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 6, 2018)

I have lots of trouble sleeping. I usually sleep in between 6 to 7 hours. I know that's not terrible, but the fact of the matter is that I physically can not sleep for any longer than that usually.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

It varies between situations, although I tend to split my sleep in 2 to 3-hour intervals.

Basically, this works by sleeping for 3 hours, wake up, and then go back to bed again.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 7, 2018)

5 at most. Don't like sleeping too much.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

Djomla said:


> 5 at most. Don't like sleeping too much.


That's going to add up sooner or later you know.

Don't worry; you can just take a deep snooze on your day off once you feel like a brick, but still. That can't be good for your health~


----------



## Katou (Jan 7, 2018)

4 to 5 hours...

i know .. its not healthy


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> 4 to 5 hours...
> 
> i know .. its not healthy


Sleeping that many hours used to be my college routine, just to let ya know~

I know you get used to sleeping like this after a while, but there are going to be times where sleeping like this will make you wish you want to sleep more.


----------



## Katou (Jan 7, 2018)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Sleeping that many hours used to be my college routine, just to let ya know~
> 
> I know you get used to sleeping like this after a while, but there are going to be times where sleeping like this will make you wish you want to sleep more.


to be honest..even without background noise.. i still wake up with just 4 hours of sleep


----------



## Ashi (Jan 7, 2018)

5-6


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

Ashi said:


> 5-6


Did you get at least 5 to 6 hours of sleep today? You should be good then.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 7, 2018)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Did you get at least 5 to 6 hours of sleep today? You should be good then.



I knocked out at 2:00am and woke up around 9:00am so I was pretty refreshed 

My first class tommorow is in the afternoon hurray


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I knocked out at 2:00am and woke up around 9:00am so I was pretty refreshed
> 
> My first class tommorow is in the afternoon hurray


Looks like you get to spend all day and night doing homework, and still find some time for yourself to sleep in then.

Good for you; not everyone gets the privilege of getting 7 hours of sleep~


----------



## Ashi (Jan 7, 2018)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Looks like you get to spend all day and night doing homework, and still find some time for yourself to sleep in then.
> 
> Good for you; not everyone gets the privilege of getting 7 hours of sleep~




Last year my schedule wasn’t quite as forgiving


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

Not enough, due to working two jobs. A lot of times I only get 4 hours, and it's usually broken up. On my mornings off, I usually get 7 hours. I could sleep longer but I get woken up by my family.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 12, 2018)

6-7 hours is optimal
Can handle 5-6 hours
Can't handle everything below 5, or at least not very good
On my days off I sleep as much or less I feel like


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2018)

Regardless of when I go to sleep, I'll be awake at some point before 9 AM.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 2, 2019)

Ranges from 5 hours to 8.5 hours. 
Feels like I hardly have a restful sleep after waking up and always feel tired.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2019)

Six and under. Tonight I'll probably get four or five.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 2, 2019)

20 hours a day


----------



## Yliane (Feb 2, 2019)

My optimal sleep length is 8h. It's okay when I sleep 7 hours. But when thength is less than this, I am tired then and my concentration then decreases. But sometimes I also sleep 9h and I am very well rested then.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 2, 2019)

I go to bed at 10 and try to sleep my eight hours,  but I usually wake up several times during the night :/


----------



## hocuspocus (Feb 2, 2019)

4~7 hours usually but when I am on a break from everything and I have time to sleep, I can sleep up to 10 hours.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 2, 2019)

I prefer 8 hours sleep. I am ok with 6-7 between working shifts as stress keeps you always up and running, but on days off I would rather get 8-9 hours.
10-12 was ok some time ago but right now it makes me anxious about all the time lost and stuff not done.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 2, 2019)

8 hours minimum during the week, somewhere between 8 and 12 on weekends that I'm not on call. When I am on call, sleep can be interrupted, I've been woken up after a couple hours and had to spend the next 24 hours at work, but it doesn't happen often.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2019)

I try to sleep for 10 hours these days.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2019)

Shrike said:


> ~6 hours. Don't have more time, but 7 would be ideal. When I am really beat, 8 feels like a wonder.



^Same  (though 8-9h for me sometimes when I'm really beat)


----------



## Greidy (Feb 3, 2019)

Normally 6-7 hours in the weekdays
Weekends can be anything between 8-12 hours.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 3, 2019)

I dunno tbh I think it's super inconsitent these days.

Days off can be 12 hours, work days... 6-9 hours.

It may be closer to 6-7 cause I try to maximize my enjoyment time before I return to the grindstone and it can take me HOURS to fall asleep.

My brain simply will not shut the fuck up.

Like right now I'm about to go down for what should be roughly 9 hours but will probably be 7 if I'm lucky.

There are some rare nights when I just lie down and fall asleep. Wish it was like that every night.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 3, 2019)

I can no longer sleep past 800 am or more than 6.5 hours


----------



## Phenomenon (Feb 3, 2019)

Generally 6-7 hours it used to be around 9-10 hours previously.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2019)

I usually sleep 4 or 5 hours a day. Until two years ago, 2-4 hours a day.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 4, 2019)

Depends if I have to work the next day or not. 

If I do: 6-8hrs

If not, I'll sleep most the day away. Sleep is good.


----------



## kire (Feb 6, 2019)

Hmm that's a complicated question for me. On average I guess between 4-7 hours week nights.  I'll often try to squeeze in a nap if I can.  My body gets angry when I don't get 8-10 hours. Sunday is my day off, usually so I sleep in until I'm at 12-14 hours. Kire has to recharge.


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Feb 6, 2019)

Varies greatly for me. I need an absolute minimum of 3-4 hours to not feel groggy. I try to average 4-6 if I have something to do in the day, like work or going out somewhere. If I can get perfect sleep without my neighbour's noise waking me up in the day, I can easily sleep 7-13 hours.


----------



## The Great One (Feb 9, 2019)

4-5 hrs.

Working and Gaming is killing my sleep time.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 9, 2019)

I've never measured my sleep before, but probably around 3km if I'm really tired.


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2019)

5-6 Hours... usually 

that's the time when my mobile game stamina gets refilled


----------

